# key / remote replacement



## ian_kane1 (Feb 28, 2008)

So my wife lost a key and remote for my 99 Altima GLE. Yeah, I'm real happy about that. Dealer is quoting $120 for the remote, plus an hour labor to program it. All in I'm looking at over $210 for this.

Is there any way to get an aftermarket remote and program it myself? Is this even possible? I have a real hard time paying this much money for a key. Thanks


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*YOU CAN'T PROGRAM THE KEY,only the Remote*

Hi,you can buy the remote in ebay[$25]and program yourself in 30 seconds the key cost in ebay around $15 BUT you have to pay around $75 to a Locksmith to program [YOU CAN'T PROGRAM THE KEY]


----------

